# When do GR's go into their first heat?



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

I know it differs from dog to dog, and i don't know if it differs from size either (small dog vs big dog), I'm gonna email my breeder and ask her the history of Sage's mom, but i just wanted to know a round-a-bout. 

She is 7 months right now, her spay is scheduled for next month (8 mos), i REALLY want to avoid her first heat, and i'd like to push it back to 9 months, but i'm not sure if that's pushing it? 

I know a lot of you are anti-spaying until after their first heat, but i can't deal with the mess... i already have a 1 and 2 year old to look after, so my house is busy busy. I have a feeling you'll probably tell me it depends on the dog and to see what my breeder says... LOL but, figured i'd ask anyway.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing about Macy, also wanted to push back to 9 months... but when I asked my breeder she said Macys mom and grandma both came into heat at 7 months! Macy will be 7 months Feb 8th!!! Right now her spay appointment is scheduled for april (9 months old) But im going to have to change it because she will most likely come into heat before then.
I would suggest to you, just to be on the safer side, have it done asap to avoid any accidents.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Gracie's mom went into heat at 6.5 months but Gracie just went into heat on the 13th which is almost 9.5 months old. Gracie's sister from a previous litter went into heat for the first time at 13 months.

Our breeder said that sometimes other girls going into heat can "inspire" others to as well.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Do not feel guilty about getting her spayed before her first heat! I am not convinced that, esp. in the girls, there is strong evidence about waiting until after the first heat. Both my girls were spayed before their first heat. Luckily they come from late blooming lines, so even at 12 and 11 months, neither had gone into heat.

Your breeder is going to be your best resource as to when your girl might come into heat. I've had client dogs go in as young as 7 months. I'd opt for any time after 6 months if I was really adamant about not dealing with the heat cycle.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

One of my girls was in heat twice by one year of age. Most of my girls are uusally 9-11 months.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> One of my girls was in heat twice by one year of age. Most of my girls are uusally 9-11 months.


One of mine too - her first heat was at 5.5 months old. Early bird!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

For some reason, i was thinking Sage was a month older than she is... :doh:

She will actually be 7 months when she's scheduled to be spayed (not 8). Man, guess i'll just keep the appointment and hope she sticks it out!


----------

